# Q & A: A Designer's Exploration of the WSC



## raekwon (Jan 24, 2011)

Q & A | A Designer's Exploration of the Westminster Shorter Catechism

Check it out. Cool, well-designed graphical representation of Q&As from the Shorter Catechism.


----------



## jason d (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jan 25, 2011)

Rather enjoyed them for the most part. However, Q&A 96 displays blatant Second Commandment violations with the especially odd visual juxtaposition of a crucifix with a Reformed catechism text. While less noticeable, Q&A 27 also displays such a Second Commandment violation.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jan 25, 2011)

Dearly Bought said:


> especially odd visual juxtaposition of a crucifix with a Reformed catechism text


Odd, indeed. Overall, though, they are visually engaging.


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 25, 2011)

Great potential! #1 defines “enjoy” but not “glorify” or “chief end” which is the core of the answer. I went no further than that.


----------

